# Wknd Carnage Tally



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I saw one raft flip on the Dolores in Snaggletooth yesterday. Actually never saw it go over, just came down and saw it upside down a bit below Snaggletooth. Everything seemed intact when we helped re-flip it. I have a couple photos of the last of 6 boats in that party from Boulder/Denver. PM me if you want copies.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

We had a mini-me flip on the wrap rock in 3-mile on the Dolores. I then managed to dumptruck the same mini-me on the flat water section at the end after loading it down with 7 drunk people and floating into a rock sideways.


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

*SH*

Sunday on Slaughterhouse a buddy wasn't paying attention and hit a rock, flipped, then was pinned sideways between two boulders, but was able to swim out, everything ok...


----------



## kevintee (May 7, 2007)

I got worked pretty good in Waterton on Saturday. Dropped into Green Bridge and all was well until I crested the second to last wave to drop into what was last time I was there a big wave with a little breaker and was staring into a hole. Got surfed for what my friends on shore said was between 30-35 seconds all the while trying to work my way out to no avail until it finally rolled me and let me go. No swim but it was pretty scary.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Almost had myself some carnage in the lower narrows.... thanks for letting me join in scott. thanks for everything mike k.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I broke a nail cleaning up your bailey yardsale sbratt. It was worth it to see the look of pure terror on your face as your carped for dear life, and then ejected from your boat full of the fear of god, all while in an EDDY!

tally: sbratt - 0, vicious eddy of destruction - 1


----------



## Justin S. (Oct 9, 2006)

Got my ass spanked in the hydraulic just past the bridge at the beginning of lower narrows. Had to be roped out after being recirc'd for a while. My boat took some unrecoverable hits down the left side line.


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

caspermike said:


> Almost had myself some carnage in the lower narrows.... thanks for letting me join in scott. thanks for everything mike k.


Awe you looked fine in there. Narrows is a fun place to be on a Sunday afternoon. See you again in the gorge!

Scott


----------



## WhiteChocolate (May 16, 2008)

i swam in foxton, got a wicked beat down from the whole, think i pittoned into it. thanks again G Rizzle for grabbing my boat


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Ha, ha, I haven't swam at all this year. How cool is that?!?! Oh yeah, I haven't been in my boat yet this year, either. I am planning a tour de Ark this week. Maybe Royal Gorge Thurs-ish and Fri, then head out to Brown's and the Numbers. Anyone want to join me and rescue my sorry ass every day, just let me know.


----------



## P_McP (Jul 5, 2007)

Got flipped by a sneaky little lateral breaking wave on the Upper C. 
Swam quite a ways due to a serious lack of eddies at this high water.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Justin, been in that wonderful hole a time or two myself. Kinda sucks that you don't even get to the meat before a possible swim is in effect.

That one can be nasty...


----------



## Berg (May 6, 2007)

raftus said:


> I saw one raft flip on the Dolores in Snaggletooth yesterday. Actually never saw it go over, just came down and saw it upside down a bit below Snaggletooth. Everything seemed intact when we helped re-flip it. I have a couple photos of the last of 6 boats in that party from Boulder/Denver. PM me if you want copies.


Could you send those to me. I think those were my friends and unfortunately couldn't make the trip there. Should be good for a laugh. Please email me at [email protected].

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Jay H (May 20, 2005)

had a good clean day on the Gorge on Sat., so I'll share my pine creek and #4 swims from last week--ran upper pine creek solid, then hit the eddy above the hole too high and spun out and flipped, after giving up on the brace, thinking "I'll just roll right up" --uh-uh, the boiling water wasn't having any of that--note to self: don't give up on the brace--so then proceeded to go into the hole upside down and yardsaled my boat and paddle--thanks to Eric, Andy, Dan, and Clint variously for the bulls-eye rope throw, gear recovery, gear ferrying, etc. Then, fell asleep at the wheel into a nice rock on # 4 which sent me right over, into about 10" deep water, dragging on the rocks which wouldn't allow me to set up my paddle to roll, while simultaneously crushing my knuckles--hello, can u say offside roll? Painful day last weekend, so it was very nice to have a clean run this weekend!


----------



## Robt (Mar 20, 2007)

My cat endoed in Siedels on Sunday. Couldn't quite make it through the hole where we watched a few bigger boats go through. Managed to self rescue and come out pretty unscathed. Did loose a New Belgium hat, Rockies hat, a pair of sunglasses and a can of PBR though. Drop me a PM if you find any of them.


----------



## palidog (Apr 28, 2005)

This season sure has been interesting so far. I pinned my boat on an undercut on the Salt for 22 hours in April. The moonlight run on the Upper C @ 5000 was an error in judgement. I think the dog was a little pissed I swam her in Yarmony. She still loves me I think......


----------



## REXinCO (May 6, 2007)

Enjoyed some carnage myself. I swam out of black rock rapid on sat. That is a bony ass swim. Thanks to Andy, Justin, Patrick and Ian for recovery efforts. Clear creek still has my paddle.
Erick


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Chased a buddy's boat for 1/2-3/4 of a mile on Friday after he swam out of Rigor. I am not much of a runner.

Crew had a swim on the rapid after 4 falls on Bailey after the swim team member snapped his paddle on a rock. Smooth rescue though.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> We had a mini-me flip on the wrap rock in 3-mile on the Dolores. I then managed to dumptruck the same mini-me on the flat water section at the end after loading it down with 7 drunk people and floating into a rock sideways.


That was fun! I also destroyed my liver on the Dolores and I have a little bit of a sunburn. Thanks for the great time Kjirsten!


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

*flip in siedels*

ran browns on friday and my buddy fliped his 4 day old raft, and I got the pic. He lost a yellow and blue guide stick. If any one found it just pm me


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

There was a private raft in the numbers on Sunday, guide fell out just above # 5, raft caught the right eddy below the big drop in # 5, rest of crew minus one got out and were shooting the shit waiting for guide to hike to boat, boat drifted back into #5, solo female ran #5, looked terrified when two kayakers finally helped her get boat to shore. I just missed it.


----------

